# Nexus 10 price



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I want to pick up a nexus 10 for my birthday and was wondering if there was a reason play store sells them for 499 while ebay and amazon are selling for 550 to 575? Is it just because google device/google store or what?


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Never mind looks like it's from tax and shipping. Geez I already feel bad paying an extra 100 for 16gbs more..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zoomy942 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah. I went with 16 GB to save $100

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

They should have kept the sd card slot. it's still useful.


----------



## zoomy942 (Nov 8, 2011)

Agreed. I would gladly buy the latest SD card adaptor and drop it in

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

